# Trailer electronics?



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wandered if those of you with the 7-10"HBs or Lowrances trailer with the units on or off? I upgraded this spring and think it will be a pain to take the 998 & 858 off and on the boat every trip. The boat sits in the garage at night so that's not an issue but the bumps and beats of the road might be...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have HDS 7 & 8 and I only remove them for long trips. I did have to beef up the console on the boat to support the weight of the HDS-8.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They usually take harder hits on the water than they will on the highway. As long as something is in front of them to block flying debris (ie....windshield) the should be fine. Or get a "ram type" mount. They make it a lot easier and quicker to take the head units on and off of the boat. I like the balzout mounts. They lock down a lot tighter than the ram mounts.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I got the console 998 on a ram mount but it is in no way aerodynamic. The bow unit I'm still in the process of mounting. Can't say it will be protected either.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My HDS 8 is sitting just like your console unit. It's been sitting there for 2 years mounted with a Ram Mount. No problems yet. I added a 1/2" thick piece if nylon to reinfore the console because of the weight. The area of my console where the Ram was mounted was maybe 1/8" thick and it flexed too much. Like Bad Bub said, it will take a harder beating on the water than it will on the road. 
My normal time on the road to the lake is about and hour each way and I usually fish 1 or 2 times a week. So far everything is good.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> My HDS 8 is sitting just like your console unit. It's been sitting there for 2 years mounted with a Ram Mount. No problems yet. I added a 1/2" thick piece if nylon to reinfore the console because of the weight. The area of my console where the Ram was mounted was maybe 1/8" thick and it flexed too much. Like Bad Bub said, it will take a harder beating on the water than it will on the road.
> My normal time on the road to the lake is about and hour each way and I usually fish 1 or 2 times a week. So far everything is good.


OK thanks for the replies. Looks like I will leave them on. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I take mine off and store them in the truck. Not that hard for someone to rip it off your boat while you're in the gas station, rest area, etc.... Cut the wires, and yank... 

Debris can hit the air-wake of your truck and ride it straight into the unit without even touching your truck.

Why take the chance?


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dan44149 said:


> I take mine off and store them in the truck. Not that hard for someone to rip it off your boat while you're in the gas station, rest area, etc.... Cut the wires, and yank...
> 
> Debris can hit the air-wake of your truck and ride it straight into the unit without even touching your truck.
> 
> Why take the chance?


Boat doesn't leave my sight so not too worried about theft, just damage from road debris. My old 300 series 'bird was a breeze to take on and off so I did. These units take a lil more time. I will feel it out I guess.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I take mine off, just makes me nervous hauling it down the highway and it only takes me about thirty seconds to install it when I get to the ramp. I splurged once when I bought it, would have to have to shell that kind of money out again if for some reason it got stolen or something hit it going down the road.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've had higher end electronics for the last 15 years or so and I've never had a problem leaving them on while towing locally. I used to worry about stuff hitting them but honestly how many times does something hit your truck or car that could really do damage? My boat is behind my truck so it is somewhat sheilded.
My son did have 10" rock come through his windsheild one day and he was lucky with that one but that was a weird freak accident.
I always remove my electronics when on trips but it's to protect from theft. I lock them in storage compartments on the boat.
I really don't like leaving electronics locked in my truck, too many people will just break the windows to get at them.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

i bought a rifle case from bps..cut to fit soft foam, holds both fish finders. when i go somewhere i toss em (gently) in the rod locker and lock it. when i get to the lake takes 5 seconds to hook each one up...

why risk $5000 on 10 seconds.. it takes me 10 minutes to clean the boat after every trip..you dont get a 24 year old boat looking as great as mine by takeing shortcuts..whats another minute?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

cmalinowski said:


> I take mine off, just makes me nervous hauling it down the highway and it only takes me about thirty seconds to install it when I get to the ramp. I splurged once when I bought it, would have to have to shell that kind of money out again if for some reason it got stolen or something hit it going down the road.


INSURE IT!!!!!

mine are insured.. against well anything. full coverage FTW!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine are insured, as is everything else; however, one insurance claim will far outweigh the cost of replacing them out of pocket.

I just figure avoid the hassle with an extra few minutes to remove them and put them in the truck. My truck has tinted windows, and an alarm, which will trigger my theft recovery system (manufactured in 1911).


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Point I'm trying to make is... why risk it, damage, theft, or the headaches of replacing it, over saving a few minutes?

It's yours. You do what you like. Just my $.02. Tight lines!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm with Dan...the time it takes to take them off and re-install them is worth it to me. Plus...imagine getting to a new body of water to find out the unit was damaged while trailering and now you have no way to view GPS or sonar info. Mine come off after every time out.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Theft and Damage usually happen when we least expect it. As the Detective told me 35years ago "out of sight out of mind" this has been my way of thinking since.35years ago $2700.00 was big money and Ins didn't cover any thing,Of course that was 35 yrs.ago.I also had the head mount of my Min Kota Powerdrive damaged from bouncing against the boat while trailering.Luckily the warranty took care of that. I agree with those that say taking a few minutes to safeguard these things is worth the piece of mind.Good Fishing this year!!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

James F said:


> Theft and Damage usually happen when we least expect it. As the Detective told me 35years ago "out of sight out of mind" this has been my way of thinking since.35years ago $2700.00 was big money and Ins didn't cover any thing,Of course that was 35 yrs.ago.I also had the head mount of my Min Kota Powerdrive damaged from bouncing against the boat while trailering.Luckily the warranty took care of that. I agree with those that say taking a few minutes to safeguard these things is worth the piece of mind.Good Fishing this year!!


Insurance will cover anything now lol


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the boat insured with Progressive. Do I just call them up and tell them the upgrades I've made?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> I have the boat insured with Progressive. Do I just call them up and tell them the upgrades I've made?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


depends.. my agent required pictures and receipts for it all..he said if i drop my fish finder and break it tough luck, however ( as he winks twice) if it was stolen... it would be better to pay the deductible rather than replace it.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

ranger373v said:


> depends.. my agent required pictures and receipts for it all..he said if i drop my fish finder and break it tough luck, however ( as he winks twice) if it was stolen... it would be better to pay the deductible rather than replace it.


Yea I couldn't shell out that kind of cheddar again so I will call them and get it taken care of. 

Thanks to all those that replied.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

If you had a REAL insurance policy, no "wink wink" would be required. I always caution about going with "non-Marine" insurance companies (aka - home/car insurance companies). You MUST pay attention to the verbage in the binder. After the incident isn't the time to find out you have the wrong type of insurance.

1) Does your policy have "agreed upon value?"
2) Does your policy have "electronics" coverage?
3) Does your policy have "equipment" coverage?

If not... you need a new policy and a new agent. 

1 claim + deductible = rate hike higher than if you would have just replaced them out of pocket. That's why I suggest taking them off.

I used to have Progressive, until I found out I could get exponentially better coverage for less than half the cost.

Progressive is owned by an extreme leftist by the way... donates money to socialist/communist groups. Research it.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

ranger373v said:


> i bought a rifle case from bps..cut to fit soft foam, holds both fish finders. when i go somewhere i toss em (gently) in the rod locker and lock it. when i get to the lake takes 5 seconds to hook each one up...
> 
> why risk $5000 on 10 seconds.. it takes me 10 minutes to clean the boat after every trip..you dont get a 24 year old boat looking as great as mine by takeing shortcuts..whats another minute?


That is a purdy 373!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Browntruck. I have mine mounted just like yours. I just loosen the ram mount, tuck the unit inside under the steering wheel and tighten it back up. This keeps it stable and out of the way of road debris. When you get to your destination just move it back into place. It only takes a few seconds and you don't have to unplug wires, etc.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

triton175 said:


> Browntruck. I have mine mounted just like yours. I just loosen the ram mount, tuck the unit inside under the steering wheel and tighten it back up. This keeps it stable and out of the way of road debris. When you get to your destination just move it back into place. It only takes a few seconds and you don't have to unplug wires, etc.


Great idea. I will have a look at that. Just finished mounting up the front 858 DI and didn't use a ram mount. I just bolted it to the top deck. That one will get taken off or I will make a sort of quick release mount, not sure yet. I was thinking of finding a cheap or used windshield and mounting it to some aluminum channel. Then just figure out a way to use a couple small cotter pins and studs to attach it to the base of the bird. We will see.

I'm plum worn/tapped out from tearing into this thing. This year I added a tray for the trolling motor, the 2 Humminbirds, a Wang Anchor, and had the lower unit resealed. The crappy thing is snaking the wiring through the compartments to the battery. Oh yea, and drilling holes in my boat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

